# Changing my status from GUEST to MEMBER



## califgal (Jan 8, 2008)

I'm a paid TUG member, how do I change my status to read member instead of guest under my sign in name?  Sorry about posting a dumb question.


----------



## califgal (Jan 8, 2008)

Ok, sorry I posted, I just read the troubleshooting, to answer my question.  This can be deleted.


----------



## Dave M (Jan 8, 2008)

No need to delete it. Your question and how you found the answer will be instructive for others with the same problem - or with other questions about how to use the BBS.

Congratulations on your research!


----------

